# Welches Equipment?



## Vxnxmxxm13 (27. Februar 2017)

Hallo,

dieses Jahr möchte ich im Urlaub das erste Mal Brandungsangeln gehen. Dafür suche ich eine passende Reiserute sowie eine Rolle. Mehr als 2-3 Mal im Jahr werde ich das Equipment nicht nutzen, daher will ich nicht gleich die Premium-Variante, sondern was Funktionelles. Ich habe Folgendes ausgesucht:

Rute: WFT GHOSTRIDER TRAVEL PILK - ANGELRUTE, http://www.angelsport.de/wft-ghostrider-travel-pilk-angelrute_0153779.html, Wurfgewicht 10-140g, Länge 2,40m, Transportlänge 45 cm

Rolle: KOGHA MEERESROLLE OCEANRUN, http://www.angelsport.de/kogha-meeresrolle-oceanrun_0168270.html, Modell 6000, Schnurfassung 240m 0,30mm, Gewicht 560g

Was haltet ihr davon? Welche Schnur würdet ihr dafür empfehlen? Brandungsangeln bedeutet ja zwangsläufig geflochtene Schnur, oder? Welche Köder kann man damit gut führen (Art, Gewicht)?

Danke vorab.


----------



## hans albers (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Welches Equipment?*

moin


die rute ist eine pilkrute,
also zum brandungsangeln nicht wirklich zu empfehlen; 3,60 m sollten es schon sein.
für den urlaub geht auch telerute , gab da mal eine von dam (red surf)

die rolle finde ich auch nicht so dolle,
würde eher zu ner penn oder ryobi rolle raten.

und nein, zum brandungsangeln ist geflochtene schnur
nicht unbedingt von nöten.


----------



## buttweisser (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Welches Equipment?*

Und geflochtene Schnur ist für einen Anfänger in Sachen Brandung überhaupt nicht empfehlenswert.


----------



## buttweisser (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Welches Equipment?*



bastido schrieb:


> Der TE sollte erst einmal erklären was er unter Brandungsangeln versteht und wo er welche Fische fangen möchte. Das passt von der Formulierung alles nicht zusammen. 2,40m Rute und Köder führen hört sich nicht nach klassischem Brandungsangeln an.



Das Gleiche habe ich auch gedacht.


----------



## hans albers (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Welches Equipment?*

vielleicht meinte er eher vom strand/felsen
mit ner spinnrute...|rolleyes


----------



## Skott (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Welches Equipment?*



hans albers schrieb:


> vielleicht meinte er eher vom strand/felsen
> mit ner spinnrute...|rolleyes



...aber auch da ist eine Länge von 2,40m mehr als grenzwertig|kopfkrat
3,30-3,60m sollten es da schon sein...#6


----------



## hans albers (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Welches Equipment?*

yap..

passt alles nicht zusammen..


----------

